# Greetings



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

My name is Mark Russell, I became a Freemason to follow in my grandfathers footsteps and to get in to this great fraternity.  I petitioned Seagoville Lodge 654 as soon as I turned 21.  The brotherly love that is displayed between masons is something that will always make me feel welcome and accepted among other masons.  The moral code and values are both something I have always held dear, and always will.  I've been a lurker around here for a few weeks, stopping by daily, have just never filled out a new member thread.


----------



## MacFie (Oct 7, 2010)

Well welcome mark!


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you sir, very proud and glad to be a member here.  Some GREAT knowledge and information here.


----------



## peace out (Oct 7, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

Howdy mch4970.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Mark!


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you Mr. Marrs, for welcoming me, as well as your service to our Country.  I'm honored to call you a brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Mark! I am glad to have you here with us!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forums Bro. Mark! We're glad to have ya!


----------



## JTM (Oct 8, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## mark! (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen, it's a great privileged to be among such great brethren.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

